# Reo Help Needed



## annemarievdh (15/9/14)

Hi Guys

I have a stupid question...

Were does this little _*o ring*_ go?

It fell out when I was cleaning everything last night


----------



## zadiac (15/9/14)

I think it goes under the atty to prevent leaking. I might be wrong. Just saw it on youtube.

Or, that one looks bigger than the "under the atty" one, so I think it might go on the threading of the atty where the cap screws in.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/9/14)

Yip @zadiac is right  just put it where the atty would go then screw the atty on

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/9/14)

I was gonna post a pic but I burnt myself on my coil trying to get my reomiser off  will post one just now if you dont come right

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (15/9/14)

Ag thank you so very much. Done and dusted


----------



## annemarievdh (15/9/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I was gonna post a pic but I burnt myself on my coil trying to get my reomiser off  will post one just now if you dont come right


 
Awww sorry for the burn. But thank you I came right. Actually thought it should go there

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (15/9/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have a stupid question...
> 
> ...


 
it fits in the groove on the reo below where the rm2 fits

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/9/14)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 11460


Thanks for doing the photo Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (15/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 11460



Dankie oom @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------

